# Hunting national forest



## lightsout2011 (Oct 28, 2012)

Is there a sign-in sheet? Anybody having any luck? Good luck to everyone.


----------



## RossVegas (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm new to hunting national forest land as well. To my knowledge, and I'm pretty sure, there is no sign mom sheet. The bag limits are a little differant than statewide. Goto http://www.eregulations.com/Georgia/hunting/federal-lands 

I've been on Taylor's ridge a few times, but no luck so far. Was planning on going Tuesday, but looks like it'll be to windy.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 28, 2012)

No sign in sheet, and season dates are different.....Make sure you 
read the rules for the ONF or Chatt Natl Forest area you are
hunting....Some NF land overlaps WMAs, so be familiar with WMA
guidelines of the NF land you plan to hunt, if there is a WMA close by..
There are hunt camps in some areas, but you are free to camp
anywhere you want to on NF lands.....Find a level spot, clear out
a campsite and set up...........Less noise than some established
"hunt camps" i have been in !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightsout2011 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank You. Should be good its chattahoochee forest in tomorrow til late november.


----------

